
Taylor Swift and 179 artists urge Congress to update copyright law - chapel
https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/21/taylor-swift-and-179-artists-dcma-reform-petition/
======
andrewclunn
Oh so the want firmer restrictions. You know what? I think Maddox said it
best, why this is BS:

[https://youtu.be/-GTAVsMqa-U](https://youtu.be/-GTAVsMqa-U)

